# Chipmaster Belts



## john_c_kennedy (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone know where I might be able to get new toothed belts for my Chipmaster?

Thanks,
John


----------



## samthedog (Aug 25, 2014)

I would speak to Tony at lathes.co.uk

Mine is still in good shape but I have been wondering the same thing as a spare would be a good thing to have.

Paul.


----------



## Richard B (Sep 15, 2014)

or try Colspares

https://plus.google.com/11804612351...hl=en#118046123517476347166/about?gl=uk&hl=en


----------



## john_c_kennedy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys for the suggestions.
Anyone know of a source for these belts in the US?

John


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 16, 2014)

Have you tried VBeltSupply.com?


----------



## john_c_kennedy (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Jim,
Just looked on their web site.  Not sure of the pitch or length of the Chipmaster belts so I'll have to measure them to see if VBeltSupply has something that will work.

I don't have a variator on my Chipmaster, I'm using a 5HP motor with VFD.  So I only need the wide belt that drives the spindle and the narrow belt from the spindle to the gearbox.  The lathe is still working but the belts are worn and I'd like to get replacements before one of them fails.

I thought I saw a place awhile back where you could just send them the old belts and they would duplicate them for you, but I can't find it now.

Thanks again everyone.

John


----------

